# Dog owners urged to be on alert for disreputable seller



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

BY AILEEN MURPHY

Dog owners in Fermanagh are warned to be on the alert over a breeder who is selling unsuitable animals.

Donna-Marie Hughes, from Belfast, contacted the 'Herald' to warn readers about the problems she encountered when she bought a dog from a woman who claimed to come from Fermanagh.

Ms Hughes explained: "I saw an advert in a Belfast newspaper and rang up about buying a Shitzu. I spoke to a woman who told me her name was 'Annabel' and that she came from Fermanagh. I asked her to send me a picture of the dog, but she said she would meet me in Belfast.

"When she arrived the dog was in the boot and I didn't get a proper look at it until I got it home. It was stinking, needed cut, and in need of a very good wash. When I took it to the groomer's they said they had never seen a dog in such a state and told me I needed to bring it to the vet straight-away.

"When we got there the vet said the dog had a skin infection and also damage to it's nose which would need an operation. The vet was aghast a dog could be sold in this way," she explained.

"They said the dog would need constant care, which I wasn't able to give it, so we had to give it up to be re-housed," she explained.

"This was really disappointing for us, I have a young son who was looking forward to having a pet. And I have paid £150 for the dog, and a further £70 for the vet.

"All I know about this woman is a mobile number and that she said she comes from Fermanagh, I just want to make people aware of the sort of animals she is selling."

Ms Hughes has reported the matter to the USPCA.

David Wilson from the USPCA confirmed they are aware of this matter.

He said: "We receive constant complaints in relation to the well-being of pups bought in the west of the province. We regularly hear from people who whose pups have died.

"We do our absolute utmost to inform people about how they should go about buying a pup, but when people insist in getting a 'designer dog' and they want it right now, they sail straight into it a situation like this," he explained.

"The only comeback someone who has lost an animal has is through consumer legislation. Setting aside for the moment that it is a dog, this is an article which was sold as being fit for purpose, and it wasn't. It was quite clearly carrying a disease."

Mr Wilson acknowledged: "We know your part of the world acts as a conduit for pups coming generally from puppy farms in the Republic of Ireland through the North into the rest of the UK. And that a certain number of these dogs are sold here."

He also pointed to an increase in advertising on the internet as a means for advertising such animals.

Mr Wilson added that this is definitely not an issue which has gone away and one which the public need to be constantly aware off.

Concluding the USPCA reminded readers of a few tips to follow to help insure they are getting a healthy pup:

* Never buy a pup without seeing it with the mother.

* Never buy from the boot of a car. A genuine breeder will not trade in that fashion and they will vet you to ensure you can provide their pup with a suitable home.

* Beware of ads that offer more than one breed, these are often placed by dealers rather than breeders," and he added.

"If you buy a so called 'pedigree' animal from a puppy farmer the closest you will get to the pedigree paperwork will be the label on a tin of dog meat."

**© The Fermanagh Herald - News Index


----------

